# E60 - How access rear fuse box



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

Would like to check a fuse located in the E60 rear fuse box. Owner's manual and fuse diagram in first aid kit only help in locating area in trunk, but no description re how to remove the right trunk liner or whatever is required for access. Prefer not to experiment.

Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Last August 2003, during the Monterey Historics, BMW had a pre-production 530i on display at their stand. The trunk liner had a little door that gave access to the fuses on the right side of the trunk. They had a similar door on the left side for the nav and cd changer.

I found a pic I took I took of that car but I can't see the door, although I know I opened it to look at the fuses.


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks very much, WAM. 

That's what mine looks like and I don't see the door in mine. I did lift the trunk liner mat, but still no love. The left side has a door like you say. Hmmm...I wonder if there is a screw or clip that I'm not seeing.

I'll post what I find out if the solution isn't posted by someone else first.

Thanks again.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

There are a couple of steps to take:

1. on the right-side trunk liner panel, locate the two plastic looking slotted screwheads (they're about the diameter of a dime or a little smaller. Turn them with a screwdriver until they "loosen," and then pry them out. 

2. Lift the trunk floor panel and hook it to the body with the little hook.

3. you should now be able to remove the panel with a little effort. It is interleaved at the front to mesh with the liner panel that meets the seatback trunk liner.

Once you get it out, you'll see the battery compartment and fuse box.

-MrB


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

*Problem solved*

MrB,

In a word, HUGE. :thumbup:

Problem solved.

Helps to know to look for 2 screws. The one I was too blind to see was the one on the right side. It didn't help that the one I did see, nearest the tail light, turned but didn't seem to unscrew. I unscrewed the side and then pried the one near the tail light after turning it ad nauseum. The rest is history. Confirmed my fuses weren't blown. Photos attached in case someone else is interested.

Many thanks.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

You're welcome. I got to be a pro at removing those panels when I installed the CPT9000 eject box and antenna cable connections.

-MrB


----------

